# looking for a recipes, Glassage



## spyddie88 (Jun 1, 2006)

I am looking for the chocolate glaze which some call it "glassage". I know it consist of coco powder, glucose, water and gealtin, it's very dark and shining chocolate glaze that is use for coating dessert. Anyone have the recipe? Thank you


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Sure your not talking about ganache? Heres one from Master Cook 9 it uses an invert sugar, corn syrup or glucose.

* Exported from MasterCook *

Silky Ganache Deluxe

Recipe By :
Serving Size : 0 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Sauce

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
16 fluid ounces Heavy cream
5 ounces Granulated sugar
5 ounces Corn syrup or glucose
19 ounces Semisweet or bittersweet chocolate -- (1 lb. 3 oz.)
5 ounces Unsalted butter

In a large saucepan, bring the heavy cream, sugar and corn syrup or glucose to a boil.

Chop the chocolate and butter into walnut size pieces and place them in a large mixing bowl.

When the cream mixture boils, pour 1/6 of it over the chocolate and butter mixture. Stir the chocolate with a rubber spatula. Add the remaining cream in 5 increments, stirring well between additions to emulsify the ganache.

Yield: 3 lb. 2 oz.

Source:
"Syrups, Icings and Sauces"
Copyright:
"[emoji]169[/emoji] 2005 by Prentice-Hall, Inc."
Yield:
"50 ounces"
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 6175 Calories; 451g Fat (61.4% calories from fat); 34g Protein; 605g Carbohydrate; 0g Dietary Fiber; 963mg Cholesterol; 427mg Sodium. Exchanges: 1 1/2 Non-Fat Milk; 90 1/2 Fat; 39 1/2 Other Carbohydrates.

NOTES : Some ganache formulas contain just cream and butter, however the addition of an invert sugar and butter make a ganache unsurpassed in resilience and sheen.

Nutr. Assoc. : 0 0 428 1353 0


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

It's Glacage, and yes you have the ingredients right.
Below is a recipe and method from Gisslens professional cooking. This is from the cd that accompanies the book.


Chocolate Glacage

1 lb 3 oz Water 
2 ½ oz Granulated Sugar 
9 ½ oz Cocoa Powder 
14 oz Heavy Cream 
14 pc Platinum Gelatine Sheets 


Chocolate Glacage.






 Combine water, sugar, cocoa powder and heavy cream in a heavy gauge pot.
 Meanwhile, bloom gelatin in ice water and set aside.
 Bring mixture to low boil and whisk until a reduction occurs. (The mixture should become slightly sticky when ready).
 Remove from heat, squeeze gelatin and add in mixture.
 Cool and glaze at 80-88 F (30 C).


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats the reason I could not find it, it was spelled wrong. Oh well


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

GLAÇAGE AU CHOCOLAT = Chocolate glacage:
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup glucose
3/4 cup heavy cream
4 ounces semisweet or bittersweet chocolate, chopped
2 ounces dark pâté a glacé
Mix sugar, water, glucose and heavy cream in a saucepan. Bring to a boil. Stir in chopped chocolate, mixing well to melt.

GLAÇAGE IVOIRE
500 g heavy cream
160 g glucose
600 g white chocolate
700 g white pâté a glacé (compound chocolate coating)
6 sheets of gelatine
Boil liquids. Pour over the chocolate to melt together. Add gelatine. Sit, then mix slowly. Strain.

CHOCOLATE MIROIR (GLAÇAGE): 
500 g milk 
400 g heavy cream 
500 g simple syrup [4 parts sugar: 3 parts water] 
200 g glucose 
400 g dark couverture 
1200 g pâté a glacé 
Heat liquids. Pour the hot cream mixture over the chocolates to melt together. Sit then mix slowly. Strain.

WHITE CHOCOLATE MIROIR (GLAÇAGE)
250 g milk 
200 g heavy cream 
250 g simple syrup [4 parts sugar: 3 parts water]
100 g glucose 
15 g gelatine sheets (about 7 sheets of 2gr) 
1250 g white couverture 
Boil liquids. Pour over the chocolate to melt together. Add gelatine. Sit, then mix slowly. Strain. Very smooth shiny white chocolate glacage.


----------



## daniel_82 (Jun 22, 2006)

PEOPLE DO NOT USE THIS RECIPE IT IS TERRIBLE.
There is one they used to use at my old job, but I never knew the recipe... it is really good, I hope I can get it eventually. I need it. It is good. It goes on like silk, it is very dark and very glassy and it is good, as well. I'll tell you hhwhat...


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Forgive my youthful ignorance but what are the differences in the finished product between ganache and glacage? I realize that ganache uses actual chocolate while glacage uses just cocoa.

Is glacage just used for it's name sake? Glazing and the like?


----------



## hydrargirum (Jun 8, 2009)

Cacao powder - 100-120(depends form quality of cacao)
Sugar powder - 100g
Gelatin grane - 15g
Corn syrup or syrup or glucose - 150g
Bloom gelatine in cold water
In bowl combine sugar powder, syrop and cacao. and slow heat till the mixture become slightly and shiny.
Add gelatin and heat little bit6 do not over boil.
Syrup that i use: 150g granulated Sugar+ water to cover sugar in bowl+lemon acid 1/6 of tea spoon. Heat till soft ball.
P.S. Sorry for english:crazy:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

A Glacage is also used in cooking. It is a blend of unsweetened whipped cream and Hollandaise or mornay, or other sauce placed on top of a dish then lightly browned under the Salamander. Like for example Filet of Sole Bonne Femme.


----------



## lwp (Oct 28, 2005)

auzzi nailed that one. Glazes of that type look great, taste great, have a great mouthfeel and are fairly easy to work with.
The cocoa/gelatin glazes are quick, very easy to work with and produce a smooth shiny finish but are not nearly as tasty and the texture isn't even in the same league. It does have the benefit of being easy to lift off of whatever you're working on once it sets for a couple minutes if you screw up. It sets as a gelee-like layer that will peel right off.


----------



## duffy (Jan 12, 2014)

Dear All, I'm looking for white chocolate or ivoire glassage recipe. the one I have is thick and not so shiny. I'm using titanium di-oxidate to make it more white but I think it makes also a bit thicker too. any good recipe?


----------



## d whiz (May 22, 2016)

Looking for the recipe for the Colored  Glacage that they use to marble or do the tie dye/ flame effect finish it is super thin Can anyone help me out. Thanks


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

D Whiz said:


> Looking for the recipe for the Colored Glacage that they use to marble or do the tie dye/ flame effect finish it is super thin Can anyone help me out. Thanks


Hey @D Whiz........try looking upthread. Auzzi posted an Ivory Glacage recipe that you can add color to.


----------



## d whiz (May 22, 2016)

Thanks !! I want  the one that almost looks like a oil like glacage that they pull last minute to get that effect. Would this work for that? I saw a olive oil based recipe and was wondering if that might be what they are using. Any feed back would be Great.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

D Whiz said:


> Thanks !! I want the one that almost looks like a oil like glacage that they pull last minute to get that effect. Would this work for that? I saw a olive oil based recipe and was wondering if that might be what they are using. Any feed back would be Great.


@D Whiz.........

I just poured this one today. White Chocolate Mirror Glaze. My recipe is:

20 g gelatin powder

120 g water

300 g glucose (I use corn syrup)

300 g sugar

150 g water

200 g sweetened condensed milk

300 g Chocolate (either White, Milk or Dark)

1) Bloom gelatin in water

2) Boil the glucose, sugar & water

3) Remove from heat and add the gelatin

4) Add condensed milk

5) Pour over chocolate and beurre mix to smooth out

Pour no warmer than 35C. Surface of item to be coated needs to be near perfect and very cold. Adding white color (titanium dioxide) helps reduce transparency and of course makes it whiter (if you're using white chocolate). This stuff takes a while to fully drip off, so wait about 20 minutes before you put it on your presentation board. If you are marbling, the colors really run together so use a light hand. For the gold, I used metallic airbrush color, dripped it on top just after pouring and smeared it gently with an offset spatula.





  








IMG_4353.jpg




__
chefpeon


__
May 24, 2016


----------



## d whiz (May 22, 2016)

You are so Awesome !!! I was told that some chef's use coating peels instead of real chocolate for mirror have you ever? Thanks


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Coating peels? Are you talking about couverture or candy melts maybe? I haven't used either for this particular glaze, but I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## d whiz (May 22, 2016)

Well I guess they are they same as candy melts they call them immation flavored peels here. Have you ever seen these chefs on youtube doing really fast chocolate decoration for the top and sides of cake.? Are they using candy coating or real couverture? When I try with melts it sets up way to fast to get control for nice finish. The owner thinks the price for the real thing is to costly.Thanks for all your help


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

D Whiz said:


> Well I guess they are they same as candy melts they call them immation flavored peels here. Have you ever seen these chefs on youtube doing really fast chocolate decoration for the top and sides of cake.? Are they using candy coating or real couverture? When I try with melts it sets up way to fast to get control for nice finish. The owner thinks the price for the real thing is to costly.Thanks for all your help


I wouldn't be able to answer your question unless I saw the videos and could see what kind of glaze they were working with. If you're just melting couverture or candy melts without another ingredient, like cream for instance, then of course it would be hard to work with and set up too fast.


----------

